# Choix de la version Windows à installer sur Mac OS X 10.7.5



## Master Pro (10 Mars 2016)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai une question simple: comment on choisir la version de Windows à installer sur MAC OS X 10.7.5?
La version de Assistant Boot Camp est 4.0.4
Est-ce que quelqu'un peux conseiller un endroit pour acheter la Windows avec une licence pas très chère?


----------



## rythm-a-night (11 Mars 2016)

Bonjour,
ce n'est pas ton OsX qui va définir les compatibilités avec les Windows, mais ta machine (année de production)
Ici :
pour  WIn 7 (cf liste)
https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT205016
pour Win 8
https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201457?viewlocale=fr_FR
pour Win 10
https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204990
L'app : "MacTracker" devrait te permettre de t'y retrouver quant à ton modèle de MacPro.

Bon travail.


----------

